# I Got Tipped in Tacos



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos. 

I have no words.

Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

A Yeti insulated coffee cup.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

A 3 pack of Ferrero Rocher chocolates. Lady passenger had a bag full of them & was stuffing her face the whole ride.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Shark's Tooth


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.


Hard shell or soft?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This morning someone offered me a cookie but I turned it down.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

reaperducer said:


> tipped me in... tacos.


New or used?


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

Saturday night, a guy asked my daughter if she smoked pot. He would have tipped her in bud if she did, but she took cash instead.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Picked up a Dunkin Doughnuts employee. She came out with a cup of coffee for me.

Also, dropped a lady off at the airport. Gave me an energy drink and a bottle of water. She said she wouldn't be able to get them through security. Wait. I thought Uber wanted us to give the pax water, not the other way around.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I've gotten taco bell like four times in two months. Almost everyone I've stopped for has asked if I want something. They usually don't tip so I take a taco or two. Taco Bell addict here and always appreciate free food.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

25 pound whole fresh Redfish off a professional fishing boat worth over $100. Took the guys to Subway for dinner


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Jen in Wisconsin said:


> Saturday night, a guy asked my daughter if she smoked pot. He would have tipped her in bud if she did, but she took cash instead.


Or so you think...

3 bags of coke left in the back seat


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

pizza, half a gyro . wendys. mcdonalds. i have been offered a BJ , Too bad it was a dude.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency? (No, your imaginary back seat sex fantasies don't count.)


You don't need any words, just enjoy the tacos.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Have been tipped an orange once.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Chinese food


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Have been tipped an orange once.


I had a Walmart pick up once, the lady just put all the groceries in the trunk and some in the back seat, a sharp turn and a drop off later I had a piece of strawberry pie and 1 apple. They was good.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Have been tipped an orange once.


Me too, actually! I had been out for about 10 hours without eating so it was really nice to have.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Me too, actually! I had been out for about 10 hours without eating so it was really nice to have.


You shouldn't do that. stop for a spell and get you a slice or pizza or something, you are not doing yourself a favor if you fall ill. You only got 1 body, take care of it.



reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency? (No, your imaginary back seat sex fantasies don't count.)


Almost forgot, I got a brand new gas can as a tip on top of $ 45.00 in cash.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> pizza, half a gyro . wendys. mcdonalds. i have been offered a BJ , Too bad it was a dude.


There 2 things UBER drivers should never turn down. Tips and ^.



PepeLePiu said:


> You shouldn't do that. stop for a spell and get you a slice or pizza or something,.


Stop? Are you kidding? 
There's so much money to be made!


----------



## humblyballin (Apr 5, 2017)

I got a latte for stopping at the coffee drive through

Offered a cookie, declined.

One guy offered to get me something from the gas station when he wanted to stop, I said no, but next time I will request snacks.

Cash is what I prefer obvi


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DocT said:


> New or used?


I recommend used tacos, you save a lot in depreciation



Jc. said:


> Or so you think...
> 
> 3 bags of coke left in the back seat


Thats as good as cash, you can now drive for 40 hours straight

I got 2 bottles of fiji I keep in the door now for the next person who asks me for water, I never offer them

I often get something to drink whenever I take someone to the drive thru if they ask me if I want anything

I also been forcefully invited..... kind of lol into strip clubs where they pay my cover and I can just sit and watch PAX spend a lot of money, and I can nurse my diet coke and watch for free lol, I always decline the dance offers. They are often great rides as I usually Jedimind trick them into longer fares whenever I tell them some strip clubs are open till 6am or 8am or 24 hours. I also get the ride back lol Sex sells.

I also wanted to add many things I foraged from Ubering I now have for my Pax lol

Iphone charger, I now can let people use when they ask as I am all android lol
numerous lighters, I got a real nice one which is like the blow torch kind, and isn't the disposable kind
A bottle of Channel perfume I use as an emergency air freshener
A small travel pack of wipes If asked
several small packs of kleenex tissues
Visine
I stopped in a hotel Marriott and took the nice linen like napkins with their logo on it from their bathrooms and have them in the back seat of my car. They are extra fancy lol
I also have several articles of clothing I now have for emergency spill situations as nobody has claimed them.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've done the same at hotels. Haha.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Steve B.. said:


> I've gotten taco bell like four times in two months. Almost everyone I've stopped for has asked if I want something. They usually don't tip so I take a taco or two. Taco Bell addict here and always appreciate free food.


lol yes, this happens every weekend. And lots of drinks from convenience stores.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

A tube of Sephora lip gloss this weekend. She was horribly drunk!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Two tickets to Penn n' Teller in LV. Very fun night. Amazing tricks.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I got tipped two burritos last week.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

Some guy liked my driving so much he tipped me with a joint and invited me to sign off and go party with his group. I won't say any further lol.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

humblyballin said:


> I got a latte for stopping at the coffee drive through
> 
> Offered a cookie, declined.
> 
> ...


Just tell them if they have a bag of money in there to buy it for you, maybe they will get the hint that you want cash, Or if they stop at a gas station convenience store and ask if you want anything ask them for a gallon of gas.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

lesh11 said:


> A Yeti insulated coffee cup.


That is better then a cash tip!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Had a scenario last year, transporting a husband and wife. She had drank way to much and was getting sick. I had already given her a bag, but she needed fresh air, so I was stopped in the side of the road so she could get sick. The trip was originally 5 miles. We had to stop on 3 occasions so she could get sick. On the last time we stopped, the husband said to just go ahead and end the trip, that they would walk from there. Knowing that they still had more than a mile to go, and she was so sick, I refused his offer and said I would stay with them and get them home.

The 5 mike trip took more than 45 minutes to complete. When we were pulling up, the husband asked me if I liked scotch (Which I very much do), he told me to hang on and not to leave. He brought his wife inside and he came back out, gave me 23 dollars (because that is all he had) but insisted I take a bottle of 12 year old single malt scotch, and thanked me for being so kind and patient.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice on the $23 and scotch!


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

My weirdest tip was a trial-sized tube of toothpaste.

I guess she was coming from some dental related party (it was at night so not a business meeting) and said they had bags full of them.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

A BLT sandwich from a famous diner in St. Louis called Crown Candy Kitchen. I gave the head cook a ride and he said he would bring me out whatever I wanted. I had never eaten there but heard their BLTs have like a lb. of bacon, so I said what the heck. He came out like 5 minutes later with this huge sandwich plus sides and a drink.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I got offered a half-used bottle of Old Spice body wash because a woman was boarding a flight and couldn't bring it with her.

Why a woman had a bottle of Old Spice body wash, I don't know.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Last year they were opening a new restaurant in Orlando called bar taco. (Really good place) I drove some of the corporate trainers they tipped me with a handful of free taco tokens (wooden coins). Basically $100 worth. I went there several times over the next few weeks. They have an amazing brisket taco and a pork belly taco. Great craft cocktails as well.
I've gotten other things as well...but that's my best taco tip.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

I was tipped with tacos too. Had a girl invite me up after the ride. I thought it was for you know what .. but was just a 1 hour hang and homemade tacos ? Atleast they were good.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

vegetto said:


> I was tipped with tacos too. Had a girl invite me up after the ride. I thought it was for you know what .. but was just a 1 hour hang and homemade tacos ? Atleast they were good.


And you thought you was in for the pink taco? lol


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Shipley donuts and a beignets are my 2 most favorites.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I was sitting in my car in a McDonald's parking lot in Philly waiting for the 2 am bar closing surge to build and noticed 2 drunk girls trying to open the locked door to the building (only drive-thru is open this time of night). A minute later I hear a knock on my window. "Hey can you take us through the drive-thru, we tried to walk through but they won't serve us". I was amused that they tried to walk through a drive-thru and said ok, do you have the Uber app? I'll take you if you order a ride. They agreed and got in the car. They set the destination to their house 1 mi away. Surge is at 1.8x at this point. We go through the drive through and they ask if I want anything. I said yes, shamrock shake please and thank you. We get their food and my shake and I take them home. Surge ride and shamrock shake as a tip. Not bad for 10 min of my time. As soon as I dropped them off I got a 20 mi 3.1x surge trip out of the city. Perfect end to my night. They even left a 5 star comment thanking me and that they hope I enjoyed the shamrock shake. I sure did.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> Had a scenario last year, transporting a husband and wife. She had drank way to much and was getting sick. I had already given her a bag, but she needed fresh air, so I was stopped in the side of the road so she could get sick. The trip was originally 5 miles. We had to stop on 3 occasions so she could get sick. On the last time we stopped, the husband said to just go ahead and end the trip, that they would walk from there. Knowing that they still had more than a mile to go, and she was so sick, I refused his offer and said I would stay with them and get them home.
> 
> The 5 mike trip took more than 45 minutes to complete. When we were pulling up, the husband asked me if I liked scotch (Which I very much do), he told me to hang on and not to leave. He brought his wife inside and he came back out, gave me 23 dollars (because that is all he had) but insisted I take a bottle of 12 year old single malt scotch, and thanked me for being so kind and patient.


Wow! Awesome!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency? (No, your imaginary back seat sex fantasies don't count.)


1.) donuts
2.) hot fresh Beignets and cafe aux lait from Cafe DuMondes
3.) Burger King
4.) Taco Bell
5.) Popeyes.
They frequently offer me liquor and mixed drinks but i decline.
If it were a full sealed bottle i might accept.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

vegetto said:


> I was tipped with tacos too. Had a girl invite me up after the ride. I thought it was for you know what .. but was just a 1 hour hang and homemade tacos ? Atleast they were good.


A girl asked you to come in and eat a taco? And you thought she meant tacos?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Last night I got tipped with a hot dog cuz the girl was getting something from a food truck. And she kept asking if I wanted something. I really didn't I just wanted the cash but I said okay just give me whatever because she was insistent. She gave me a hot dog and she gave me $5 at the end of the ride that was pretty nice.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> A girl asked you to come in and eat a taco? And you thought she meant tacos?


No she invited me Up for Dinner. I was thinking it be dinner and Netflix and chill. and she made tacos. we did chill but that was all for about an hour and I left.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Speaking of tacos.. took a stoner to Taco Bell last night on round trip (he still smelled stoned if ya know what I mean) and he bought he bought me 2 dorito tacos in exchange for letting him eat his tacos while they were frewh without the meter running.

God I love stoners.

If I could I'd pick up only people who were baked all night long.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Pax gave me a bag of chips, I returned it to the supermarket for a credit of $3.50 which I used when buying a steak


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

I got tipped with a box of cupcakes for helping a lady change a tire


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

A theatre executive for one of the best known live theatres in Seattle gave me a certificate for two tickets to the play of my choice anytime during this season. I thought that was pretty cool, and considering the $value of the tix an excellent tip. I've also had numerous diet Cokes as anytime a pax goes into a convenience store and offers to buy me something that's what I ask for.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

I've had food items offered, but I always decline. The only non-cash tip I ever accepted was a six-pack of Bass Ale from a guy I picked at a country club who asked me to stop at a beer store on his way home. He bought a case, and when I dropped him off he took a six-pack from it, put it on the floor and thanked me for stopping.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Some woman offered me her leftovers from the meal she had just (partially) eaten at the restaurant I picked her up from.

I declined the offer.


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

It was towards the end of my driving one night and a pax wanted me to stop at Safeway to pick up a few things. Since it was my last ride I agreed. She asked me if I needed anything and I said this was my last ride and was going home to eat something. She asked what I wanted to eat once I got home so I said a nice thick juicy steak. She brings me out a 12 oz filet !!! What more could I ask for, lol


----------



## uBER Pioneer (Apr 14, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


a wealthy looking man coming out of a downtown eatery said, ...oh we had some leftovers, I wish I'd have given it to you.... I didn't understand either I looked poor, hungry or he was insulting me in purpose or it was a normal american culture. Not sure.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


I prefer Burritos but tacos will work too.


----------



## Cuponoodles (May 23, 2017)

I would gladly take free tacos instead of nothing.


----------



## Anti (May 27, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> A Yeti insulated coffee cup.


That was me, I left it in your car. Can I please have it back?


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


I thought the driver that had the "snot-blowing" pax got an odd tip......


----------



## Roger1012 (Apr 19, 2016)

In-N-Out (several times). 
A joint.
A stainless steel insulated 2-liter growler (empty; new)
A $50 bottle of wine.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Couple women have tried to share their tacos. But I'm married.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

mKat said:


> Couple women have tried to share their tacos. But I'm married.


Smooth or hairy tacos?


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Smooth or hairy tacos?


If I wasn't married I wouldn't have to guess.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

mKat said:


> If I wasn't married I wouldn't have to guess.


Its the thought that counts lol


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

I've been tipped with sex. That was nice. All of them.
Numerous offers to come out for a drink.
One offer to go to a casino.
Helicopter ride.
Pot.

But I really only like one kind of tip and that's some paper with president's on them.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

A cookie of my choosing


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Little Debbie Zebra Cakes


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

uBER Pioneer said:


> a wealthy looking man coming out of a downtown eatery said, ...oh we had some leftovers, I wish I'd have given it to you.... I didn't understand either I looked poor, hungry or he was insulting me in purpose or it was a normal american culture. Not sure.


Probably none of those reasons. Just an inconsiderate idiot.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Sure have. I took a couple to wendies and they got me a jr bacon cheeseburger with fries. At first I said I was ok but they insisted on me getting something.


----------



## sunnyyy (May 25, 2017)

My pax last night gave me buffalo chicken pizza and a lot of laughs!


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Yes, mostly food though, which is good because I never eat lunch while working my shift.



mikes424 said:


> Also, dropped a lady off at the airport. Gave me an energy drink and a bottle of water. She said she wouldn't be able to get them through security. Wait. I thought Uber wanted us to give the pax water, not the other way around.


Done little over 5000 rides, never offered water. Pax offered me water like....idk how many times.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Yummy...


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

Tray of wedding cookies a few weeks ago. Some plexiglass Coke glasses from Smokey Bones when they were changing cups an employee had a stack of them the restaurant gave her, bottle of coconut water from 7/11. People always offer drive through food.


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been given cash tips + food sometimes. Oh wait I remember this one time so crazy.. My client wanted to get a VIP table at TAO downtown (Club scene that shows up around midnight).. He wanted a table for him, his girls and ... for me  f***ing nice night that was for sure.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Were they good tacos, or like Taco Bell tacos?

I have been tipped in an alternate currency a few times. Most recently I was tipped 3 of those Starbucks boxed meal things from a barista that I took home. Like the ones that have a wrap or a sandwich, with fruit or whatever. I was super thankful. Then I checked them out after I dropped her off, all of them expired the day before.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Yes. Food many many times. Sometimes a coffee or soda. One time a guy bought me a 6 pack of craft beer for when I got off for the night. One time, a guy gave me a very nice zildjian cymbal from his garage once we got to the destination after a very nice warm convo on a long long ride (didn't know what to say).


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It was 3:00 or 4:00 am when I told the rider that I need to refuel, he offered to fill the tank. Out of courtesy, I filled half of the tank and thank him for the one of kind tip offering.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

make sure you claim that taco on your taxes as "other unreported income"


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

tipster98122 said:


> I've been tipped with sex. That was nice. All of them.
> Numerous offers to come out for a drink.
> One offer to go to a casino.
> Helicopter ride.
> ...


Got one with a picture of someone other than a president, had a picture of a dude named Benjamin Franklin on it.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I was given a double-sized bottle of Maker's Mark. The guy had just bought it when his mates decided to uber to a strip club. When we got there he realized he couldn't take it in with him and offered it to me.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

Since so many of your inquired, here is a picture of the tacos on the night of the taco tipping.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Just today, PAX asked to stop at DD before we start the ride. She asked if I wanted anything, I said "Thanks but, NO". We get the destination and she jumps out, "Have a nice Day". I am thinking "What the hell"?

You cannot figure out people.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I drove another rideshare driver to her real job because her car had broken down, she's a manager at Potbelly's, we were just chatting and as I pulled up to the restaurant she hands me two coupons each one good for any free sandwich, she also tipped me $2 (on the Lyft app), one of the best and most pleasant rides I've ever given


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Tips have included:

Lots of 1, 5, 10, yes 20 and one 50
Snickers
Beer can and bottles
Twix 
Lots of mcdee burger, fries and sweet ts 
Starbursts 
Starbucks 
Slurpees
Donuts
Many cigarettes and joints, but don't like either allergies.
Free legal advice
Free tax advice
Bars and clubs, that's always fun
Well I can keep going but oh well

When they ask, can we stop, I reply as long I get something I can stop, then I laugh and they agree, works all the time!



driverx.nj said:


> Just today, PAX asked to stop at DD before we start the ride. She asked if I wanted anything, I said "Thanks but, NO". We get the destination and she jumps out, "Have a nice Day". I am thinking "What the hell"?
> 
> You cannot figure out people.


Get something every time you stop.
Sometimes you get the stuff and a tip
Sometimes like you say no then u get stuffed!


----------



## Shellywell2017 (May 17, 2017)

warm cashews from Bucees. took a rider to get a case of Shriner


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Neck. Tipped in neck. Thats why i keep doing this stupid af gig


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Two times at the casino. Once someone was from out of town and forgot to cash in a 25 chip and gave it to me. Was going to cash it in next time I had a casino drop but played it instead and left with 150 from blackjack. Another time someone win a Ticketmaster gift card in some drawing they had and gave t to me and said it was for $5 and when I went to use it the card was for 50. I love casino pick ups


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

A self made Christmas Tree ornament commemorating Hurricane Matthew. His initials were the biggest thing on it.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hard shell or soft?


This an important question that will determine if the OP's trip was worth the tip. lol


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I have gotten:

A Starbucks coffee
A bag of Peets coffee
A burger at In-N-Out

and the best one:

A 30% off card at Nike's outlet mall store, for up to $250 savings...I let it expired :-(

Oh and I forgot, a VIP box seat concert ticket to Mana in San Jose...I was chasing PDP that night so I turned it down, like a crazy idiot!


----------



## CaStylin (Jun 1, 2017)

I get Whataburger nearly every Saturday night from one of my fares... sometimes twice. I've also gotten awesome tacos a few times & Houston Rodeo tickets

I've turned down my fair share of stuff as well... mostly down food from places I'd rather not eat at, offers to chill/drink and request for my phone number to chill later (women are wild)


----------



## elver_galarga (Apr 14, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> pizza, half a gyro . wendys. mcdonalds. i have been offered a BJ , Too bad it was a dude.


I just don't remember what movie this quote is from it goes something like this If another guy sucks your dick it doesns't make you gay lmaof


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

lesh11 said:


> A Yeti insulated coffee cup.


Lost phones and other stuff are tips.... If it slow I do the drive thru if you buying


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


I tipped my driver $3 today.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

darkshy77 said:


> Lost phones and other stuff are tips.... If it slow I do the drive thru if you buying


This was a new in box cup ofeted by the rider


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

I drove a business dude around for a bit. Last stop was a convince store. He bout a six pack and said he only needed/wanted 4, so two went in my trunk for later.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

I got tipped with a free dinner at Mistral in Boston about two months ago. 30-something business traveler from SC, first time in Boston, did not know anyone yet. Picked her up at Logan, and drove her to Four Seasons. She apologized that she didnt have any cash for a tip, and asked for my phone number and if i could drive her again this week. I obliged, and 10 min later I get a text asking if I would like to join her for dinner later that evening. Super nice lady, and we still chat.


----------



## BigMonkey (Feb 27, 2017)

I frequently get non cash tips. However, it's mostly been food items. When I drop someone at a convenience store to run in and grab themselves some beer or what not, they say "Do you want anything?" The first time that happened I was unprepared. The next time I said, "Sure I'll take a Twix." And then when I realize the likelihood of these people actually tipping with cash was slim, I started to up the ante. So, instead of just getting a small something from the menu of a drive-thru, I get at least a $5 item every time.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Someone offered me a ziplock of weed for a $30 ride...I don't smoke weed


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tipster98122 said:


> But I really only like one kind of tip and that's some paper with president's on them.


Some paper with the president's what on it? 

Snot? Feces? What?


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

McDonald's, pizza slices from fresh pizza they just got. At 7/11 stops they usually get me chips and drink... If they are offering to buy you something... Never turn it down.. Even at fast food if you don't like it.. get a water bottle or something.
.. One drunk guy I drove to club but they had just closed so he was disappointed. Determined to have a good time still, he asked I take him to 7/11. He got my full size bag of chip, giant soda and tipped me $10 before he went into 7/11 and another $10 when he came out... Gotta love how generous some people are when they're drunk.

Also got Christmas pot one time.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

- Beer
- A Rose
- A Travel Brochure
- Other People's Trash, Including Open Containers Snuck Into My Car

Nothing too fancy...


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


The cool thing about food tips, no income tax needs to be paid on them. Once they're gone the IRS can't trace them.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Pig Pen said:


> The cool thing about food tips, no income tax needs to be paid on them. Once they're gone the IRS can't trace them.


Exactly. And I recall ever seeing a slot on a 1040 or another tax form that mentions tacos or burritos or bacon double cheeseburgers. All kidding aside sometimes it fun getting tipped in food.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cash tips turn into my going out drinking money...

And some days I can get $40-50 in revenue off the meter,


You can hide so much more revenue in a taxi than you can on uber.


----------



## Brandon0315 (May 5, 2016)

A can of sardines and a full tank of gasoline...


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Not only is this a featured thread, but someone wrote an article from the info here.....
http://www.fresnobee.com/living/food-drink/article154496154.html


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> I got offered a half-used bottle of Old Spice body wash because a woman was boarding a flight and couldn't bring it with her.
> 
> Why a woman had a bottle of Old Spice body wash, I don't know.


I think that was really a dude in drag.


----------



## Weswes (Feb 20, 2017)

Tacos,Big Mac plus $20, bottled water...Sometimes I refuse because I don't like to eat late/early morning.


----------



## MrX (Jan 26, 2017)

Box of cupcakes from Georgetown Cupcake. Picked up a girl who works at the coffee shop across the street and she had several boxes of them -- said the folks at Gtown Cupcake always bring them a bunch near the end of the night.


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> So... last night an $8.45 fare tipped me in... tacos.
> 
> I have no words.
> 
> Has anyone else been tipped in anything other than currency?


Yes stars and badges because Travis told riders to do so.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

a full high-end artisan pizza (couple got 2nd pie to take home, but ended up wanting to go dancing instead),
tacos, tacos, tacos, tacos, McD, McD, McD, (too numerous fast food offers, half declined),
a handshake and a compliment, a handshake and a compliment, a handshake, a handshake, a compliment,
misc items from 7-11 a few times (chips, gatorade, water, etc),
one lady emptied her purse of partially used gift cards totaling ~$15- $9 of which easily loaded into Amazon, I have $6 left to spend at BedBathBeyond,
a spiritual blessing from a stoned lady on crutches,
invitation inside from 3 girls to share a bottle wine,
invitation inside from 2 guys and a girl to smoke and eat the food one of their grandmas catered for the football game earlier that day,
invitation inside from 2 girls to see their apartment,
invitation from a husband to come inside and finish partying with him and his wife,
a rescinding of invitation from a wife to come finish partying with her and her husband,
an almost full bottle of lotion (minus what she applied slowly in the car) and unopened bottle of water from a lady who was only carrying-on and realized she couldn't bring either with her.

edit:
oh also
sit down IHOP with 3 very forward about being single girls
sit down Waffle House meal with a flirty girl who I found out was getting married the next weekend, and her male non-fiance friend


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Had a very sweet, very attractive woman last night who apologized for not having any cash, but offered me a hug. It was a pretty good hug, but not exactly money lol.


----------

